# Physical Therapy Coding Question



## Valerie813 (Nov 8, 2010)

I really need some direction when using CPT codes 97140 and 97012 together.  I know that the NCCI bundles them as mutually exclusive codes, and could probably use a 59 modifier, but should they really be billed together? Does anyone else bill them out together during the same session?

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 8, 2010)

You can use a modifier but only if you are performing these actions on two different areas of the body.  If this is the same area then it is mutually exclusive and only one can be billed.


----------



## preserene (Nov 8, 2010)

Michelle I am confused .  I am ignorant of these type of codings . Yet i would like to ask  my doubts: 97012 is a supervosory code wherein th epresence of provider is not needed.
But 97140 is a therapeutic code wherein the presence(1-0-1) of the provider is needed .
2) what do they mean by "exclusive of" (it is not inclusive of anyway!).
 can I have some enlighening shots!!?


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 8, 2010)

when I looked these up I get: 97012 is a manual traction code and 97140 is a manual therapy code.  They consider these to be two modalities that are not possible for the same area in the same session.  That is the mutually exclusive part.


----------



## preserene (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow I got it. I understand.Thank you Mitchellde


----------



## Valerie813 (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you for your help!


----------

